# Best strategy for getting my feet wet (get it?)



## wilkin250r (Dec 31, 2014)

All of my rafting trips have been with "a friend of a friend", I think I just get invited along to help shuttle, or to bring beer. Point being, I don't have any close friends in the sport to help me get in, I have to get in on my own.

My original plan was to buy a cheap raft this spring, hire a guide (or just a friend with some experience) for a few one-day trips to help me learn, and away I go.

I'm starting to re-think that strategy in favor of taking a guide school this spring. Problem is, I can't afford both, if I take a guide school this spring then I'm not buying my own raft until NEXT spring. I just can't swing both at once.

There are several guide schools just a few hours from me, mostly running the American River, which is likely to be the majority of my rafting anyways, so that seems like a good idea. I'll get professional instruction on the exact rivers I'm likely to be running, at least for the first few years of my boating career.

Thoughts?


----------



## DesertRatonIce (Jan 1, 2015)

I would go to guide school. It's nice when you are learning to learn correctly the first time. It's hard to break bad habits. You will meet people at the guide school and that Is a great way to get your feet wet. Who knows, you may even wanna be a commercial guide. The American River loves to hire weekend warriors. I think a section of the American is one of the most popular day stretches run commercially in the U.S. 

I also think going to a guide school could get you a lead on nicer raft. Raft Guides are always selling things for various reasons. You may find a boat that way. I also know that many commercial companies on the American sell there older boats to people looking for something. Keep in mind, the boats have been used a lot and may have problems. I have an old boat I bought off a company and I fixed some minor things and she works for what I need. 

I hope this little bit of info helps. 

Victor.



Woke up this morning at 10:13.


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

Apply for permits, get lucky and win a permit. Then you find many skilled boaters wishing to join you! You can always return the permit if you can't put a trip together.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

That's kind of a tough one... There are two aspects to this, first is learning to boat, second is connecting with other boaters. As far as learning Lots of folks here like to suggest guide schools and I can't say it's a bad idea but it wouldn't be my preferred method. It'll teach you the nuts and the bolts but the intricacies are only learned with experience. Experience will only really come until you connect with people to boat with... It's just not practically (or safely) an individual sport. That said maybe you can identify some runs that are within what ever skill set you currently have and once you get a boat get out and learn. Even rowing on flatwater will build skills.

If I were in your shoes I'd try to meet some folks in the local boating community or reconnect with the friends of friends that you've been out with. That would be a start, from there just be sure to be very open to ideas, be very helpful and fun when you are invited and always carry your own weight (including, gas, beer, food, whatever). I'm sure you know this but people like being around happy, helpful, friendly people. It can be difficult to know when to help and when to not, but having a willing smile is always a great start.

I could see where the guide school may be valuable to give you base skills and more confidence when you do make connections and the safety training would be valuable to any group. I just have a hard time suggesting paying for something you can learn with a group of friends, in your case a new group of friends, even. Nothing wrong with paying for the class, just don't let it be a surrogate for learning from "real" folks and for gods sake if you take class don't remind everyone you took it every 10 minutes... Maybe that's really my problem with such classes, all the a-holes that think it makes them god's gift to the sport.

People in this sport are usually very passionate and they love talking about boating (i.e. why this forum exists) so find folks that talk boats and boating and get plugged in before the season! Then get a boat, you'll get more invites owning a boat than taking a boating class, I promise. Disclaimer - though our lawyers feel we should suggest you take the class first and familiarize yourself with your limitations and the dangers of the sport, blah blah blah... So this doesn't mean you should act like you know what your doing if you don't but having a ride will open up a lot of doors.


----------



## bdf48 (Mar 4, 2010)

A few thoughts...

A few years ago I didn't have much money and was wanting to get into rafting after moving to colorado. After looking around at entry costs, I ended up buying a kayaking setup instead. Much much much cheaper than buying a starter rafting setup. I think it is also easier to get more days on the river and meet other boaters... You also only need another kayaker or 2 to get out on the river safely, instead of having to recruit a boat full of paddlers. You will learn basic river safety and skills that is transferable to rafting if you want to go that route in the future. And most of all it is a hell of a lot of fun. 

Now that I am out of school and have some disposable income, I am putting together a multiday rafting setup for overnight trips and to get my wife out on the river with me.


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

hey neighbor...


Welcome to the buzz and to the community.


I think getting (or having access to) a boat is the first step. Then the thing to do is get on the water and get some time in. The Carson is a great place to learn and hone skills, so is the American, the Truckee, and when you feel good enough the T and the Merced. All within a few hrs drive. There's a pretty good group of local rafters & kayakers up here. Send me a pm with your contact info and I'll let you know the next time we go down to the American. 

Like Elkhorn mentioned, having a good attitude goes a long way to getting invited on trips, so does having your own boat. 

SYOTR.
sf


----------



## johnovice (Jul 17, 2009)

I'll tell you what I did; it may or may not work for you.
I bought a small raft that I could push up onto the roof of my car (with a simple frame and oars).An
old-timer rafting guy I know suggested I put it on a lake and get a feel for how to move it around -- especially how to row in a straight line. I did not take his advice (which is not to say it might not be good advice).
I put the raft on a tame section of the river that I had canoed and kayaked before (so I knew the river section). Right or wrong, I went w/o other boats (but this was not especially remote). I should mention that my wife was with me.
After I did that a couple of times and felt ready for it, I took it on a section that required a bit more maneuvering and was a little bit remote (still no whitewater). I took it very gradually, but had my own boat and a whole lot of fun for a season or two.
So this strategy works if there are river sections in your neighborhood that you could be comfortable/safe on.
I should add that later I took the NWRC class III school on the Rogue; a week later I ran a borrowed 16' bucket boat for 7 days on the Green River (Desolation/Gray Canyons).
I guess I'm pointing out that you don't have to start with guide school or even hooking up with other rafters if you have some easy river sections that would also be gratifying for the time being. (I'm fortunate that the Snake River in Grand Teton National Park is both accessible and gratifying.) I wanted to have my own boat and be able to use at will -- LOVED it. 
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

Jnovice has a good point about a smaller boat. I certainly get out more with my little raft than the bigger one. The downside is that it may limit the length of trips you will go on, or at least reduce the amount of gear you can carry. On the other hand with the lack of water out here, a smaller boat will get you on rivers at lower levels than you would be willing to scrape a larger boat down. There are a few real good small boat runs out here.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Wilkin,

Welcome to the Buzz and boating. Sounds like there's already a local Buzzard ready to take you under his wing, so you've got a great start already!

Ditto on a smaller boat (12' -13') for starting out. If you can get a frame and oars, do it. Even with a small boat, you can support yourself and at least one, if not a couple more people, thus pulling your weight in a group. It'll also be cheaper, easier to get to and from the river, and store. You can usually run big rivers with a small boat but not always the other way around.

Also agree with doing lots of flatwater floating where you get to develop muscle memory. Taking the boat straight to Class III you may risk making one wrong stroke, wrapping your boat around a rock, and ruining the whole thing on your first time out. 

Other random thoughts:

Taking the boat out on a lake for the maiden voyage is a great idea, it's a lot easier to get back to the car if you forget something critical and you're not moving while you get things figured out for the first time on the water.
Class II is usually pretty easy, Class III can ruin your boat if you screw up once.
Practice going from one eddy to another eddy across the river. Lots and lots.
See if there's a local raft club or meet-up group where you can go with other newbies and learn together.
Swiftwater rescue and/or guide training are great things to do.
Advanced First Aid training and a First Aid kit for the river is a must.
Remember the words "what can I do to help?" and be ready to do it.
Rafting is very gear intensive and expensive, maybe a ducky would be a good place to start if you're not completely sure you want to get into whitewater boating.
Always bring some extra clothes and foul-weather gear, even if it's hot and sunny at the put in.
Never overstate your river-running abilities to a trip leader you haven't boated with. 
Find a used boat and gear, even a bucket boat will probably work for you to figure out if you're ready to start really investing in the gear.
Pick up a copy of The Complete Whitewater Rafter by Jeff Bennett and read it all.
Don't let internet pissing matches discourage you from asking questions on MB.

Have a great time and be safe!

-AH


----------



## DesertRatonIce (Jan 1, 2015)

I do agree with everybody that you can learn on your own and accomplish great things in that way. I give the opinion that a guide school or guide training would be beneficial towards the social side of boating. Getting connected into that is awesome and very intoxicating at times as well. Ha. You will most likely get invited on more private trips because people can see you have some skills. 

A 12 footer is a great starter boat. You can run it in most water levels.


Woke up this morning at 10:13.


----------



## johnovice (Jul 17, 2009)

FWIW, my first raft was 10.5 feet long -- was VERY easy to manage while I was deciding (on day trips on easy water) if rafting was for me. (It was pretty easy to sell after a season or two -- I'd still have it but $ and space are issues.)


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

Much agreed with the small boat. WTF was I thinking selling my spider? But really good advice around here for sure, nice folks too minus a few we wont mention. Small boats are light and nimble and easy to re flip.


----------



## calirado (Feb 11, 2010)

I think that everyone is making good points from different points of view. They are all right. Its just the order of operations that we need to figure out. 


I think that a lot of it has to do with what you are looking for?


If you want to progress and be running Class IV/V within a couple of years find a really great guide school


If your young and want to hang with a bunch of 20-somethings and have access to the amazing world that is commercial whitewater guiding...... go to guide school


If you are looking to be a private boater then just make sure you fall in with the right crowd and learn good habits.


Another thing about going to a guide school and being a weekend warrior is that your company will/should give you access to boats, you spend the season with lots of mentoring and the next summer you usr your pro-deal and get yourself a boat! 


If you play your cards right that first season of guiding can pay off guide school and pay for your boat.


just don't go the teach-your-self/ease into method.. no need to reinvent the wheel!


----------



## David Miller (May 23, 2010)

Take a swiftwater rescue course! Best bang for the buck. This course will make you an asset to everyone you boat with and having the respect of the people you meet on the river will get you invited on their trips.


----------



## calirado (Feb 11, 2010)

Taking a swr/wrt course is a great idea. Especially if you don't plan on doing a guide school. Most guide schools will be a mini swift water course and a lot of that info is best learned after you have a bit of experience /context


----------



## chiapet74 (Apr 13, 2014)

Get a raft, call me and we'll float the Truckee, East of Reno. Super mellow, plenty of time to get a feel for what you're doing and we can catch trout

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## SKeen (Feb 23, 2009)

I would buy a boat, and take it out on easy runs in my ability level year one, and then take the course year two. I enjoy the adventure of independence and knowing how to stay in my limits most of all, and also appreciate some good solid instruction second. If you take this approach be sure to take it slow and find some good literature on river safety. Or feel free to drop me a line or post a thread with questions.

If you feel more comfortable with a structured approach then start with guide school. There are definitely many benefits to this as well as outlined in many previous posts. 

Just think about how you have approached your other interests and outdoor pursuits and go from there. And be safe!


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

I got lucky, my dad took me growing up and his group became mine. The last 10 years most of them have stopped or moved away, so I got involved in a club to meet new people. I've been using it as a dating service, and to further my abilities. When I mean dating service, I mean I invite other boaters in the club and they go with me. Some of them I have boated with once, and I can't remember their names. Some of them are my buddies now, and they are going to be lasting relationships. I don't have to like everyone in the club. Our club has 2 very important, heavily discounted safety courses every year. A swift water rescue course, and a wilderness first aid course. These are great ways to learn, and meet people within our club. I'm with a lot of these guys on boats, start small. I raft because I have a wife and kids I take a lot, but I started in an inflatable kayak when I was a teen. An inflatable kayak doesn't require much commitment or gear to get down the river. No spray skirt, no roll, no oars, frame, etc. You can a get good IK for what a shitty raft costs. You will also learn more about rivers in an IK. Good luck!


----------



## RiverMamma (May 3, 2009)

Take a guide school. 
Like some folks have said, not only does it start you off on the right foot with learning some basic skills (& it's super fun!) But it really does put you in touch with the boating community and can also get you in touch with a pro deal for next season! (Seriously, best of All world here.) And yeah, you can spend all season on the water in company boats, learning lots, having a blast & putting yourself in a better position to buy the boat you want. Just sayin'... Totally agree with the 12' recommendations too btw, it's a good sized boat.  Welcome to the addiction!


----------



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

johnovice said:


> I'll tell you what I did; it may or may not work for you.
> I bought a small raft that I could push up onto the roof of my car (with a simple frame and oars).An
> old-timer rafting guy I know suggested I put it on a lake and get a feel for how to move it around -- especially how to row in a straight line. I did not take his advice (which is not to say it might not be good advice).
> I put the raft on a tame section of the river that I had canoed and kayaked before (so I knew the river section). Right or wrong, I went w/o other boats (but this was not especially remote). I should mention that my wife was with me.
> ...


----------



## wilkin250r (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, guys. And oarframe, I will definitely be getting in touch with you.

Kayaking is definitely cheaper, but I'm looking for a raft. My daughter is 16, we've both done a bit of the "lazy river" type of rafting (though oddly, we've never done any of it together) and I want to take the next step. I'm envisioning most trips will be me, her, and one to five of her friends. 

Her birthday occurs in early summer, just as school gets out, and I think we're moving towards a new tradition of a rafting party on her birthday. This means I want something small enough that her and I might possibly be able to R2 when she builds the strength and skills, but also large enough to fit as many of her friends as possible. This puts me in the 13~14 foot range?


----------



## chiapet74 (Apr 13, 2014)

Get a 14 footer and hit the South Fork American, you'll be loving life


----------



## Creetch (Dec 4, 2014)

*In a similar boat, well not a boat (Gotta watch that phrase on a rafting site)*

I did not know that there were so many locals here on the site. We were able to pick up a used 13' from one of the local companies last year and are starting to work our way up the rafting ladder. I think nothing beats the Truckee starting at Lake Tahoe for getting a feel for the raft. Doing it in a lake learns you nothing but that rafts are hard to paddle. I would assume that you have likely floated that section at some time, or at least seen the people doing it. It is easy to set up a bike based shuttle, safe to do by yourself or with limited help. Has fun but non-threatening class 2- rapids and an easy walk to the side if you get in trouble. Plus it really is a blast for such an easy run. Then you can move to the Carson, other stretches of the Truckee and eventually the American.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Andy H. said:


> Also agree with doing lots of flatwater floating where you get to develop muscle memory. Taking the boat straight to Class III you may risk making one wrong stroke, wrapping your boat around a rock, and ruining the whole thing on your first time out.
> -AH


Hey I just like to clarify on the misconception of "muscle memory" to prevent people from expecting results without any input. There is no such thing as muscle memory as the muscles have no capacity for the storage of knowledge, movement patterns, strokes etc. Your skills will need to be learned and developed and after a long period of time the movements and reactions will involve less cerebral (as in higher centers) involvement. 

Right now you're a baby learning to walk where every step requires study. As you learn the patterns fall into the cpg realm with only maintenance and changes requiring higher centers involvement.

This is only important because I've seen many people with an evident lack of skill blame muscle memory failure for why they didn't successfully negotiate the waters/rapids...when it was the fact that they never took the time to learn the skill (and some still haven't taken the time to learn).

So take the time and spend the money on developing those skills and mooch off your buds until you can afford that nice rig to match the investment in skill development!

WELCOME to the rivers!!


----------



## wilkin250r (Dec 31, 2014)

Anybody have any experience with the guide schools on the American River? There are quite a few companies offering schools, each one obviously geared towards their own hiring needs. I could spend some hours on the phone talking with several of them and doing some research, but at this stage in the game I don't even know enough to ask the right questions. I feel like I would be wasting both my time and theirs.

It also seems like most all the guide schools ask you to be CPR/First Aid certified, and certainly a requirement to be hired as a guide, but I don't know about recognition from state to state. If I took a CPR and First Aid courses at my local Community College in Nevada, would it be recogized in California? (Hey, that could be my first actual, intelligent question to ask the guide school..)


----------



## chiapet74 (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes your CPR/First Aid will work. 
Check your community college to see if they offer swift water rescue classes, way cheaper than guide school 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## DesertRatonIce (Jan 1, 2015)

Swift water will run yah a little but less money than guide school. You will get waaaaaay more out of the guide school and they will also teach you some swift water knowledge as well.


Woke up this morning at 10:13.


----------



## amv48 (Mar 27, 2011)

I would spend your money on the guide school this season. What you learn in safety, rigging, cooking, gear, repairs will help you in the long term. You'll be sure to meet some great people also amped up to get out on private trips. After I started guiding I started getting invited out a bit, but when I got my own 1st boat, a used tomcat solo( gone as long as 6 days in it) that I got invited a lot and started seeing a lot
More places.


----------



## wilkin250r (Dec 31, 2014)

I've seen a few packages for guide school/swift water rescue all together, and they're obviously more expensive and longer.

So let's throw a hypothetical situation out there. Let's say I have a choice of: 1)a new raft, 2)guide school, and 3)swift water rescue, but I can only pick two. What would you recommend?


----------



## DesertRatonIce (Jan 1, 2015)

A new raft and guide school goes hand in hand. I doubt your gonna run the gnar your first couple of years. That is where SWR is really important.


Woke up this morning at 10:13.


----------

